# BIND to TINYDNS (help)

## r00t440

Hello Experts,

I use tinydns(djbdns) instead of BIND, unfortunately most examples on the web uses BIND. I'm now on the process of making DKIM work with postfix. I need to convert the following BIND TXT entry to TinyDNS:

```
default._domainkey IN TXT "v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=XXXXXXXXXX(encrypted string)XXXXXXXXXX" ; ----- DKIM default for mydomain.com
```

I've tried:

```
default._domainkey:v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=XXXXXXXXXX(encrypted string)XXXXXXXXXX ; ----- DKIM default for mydomain.com:3600
```

and

```
default._domainkey:v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=XXXXXXXXXX(encrypted string)XXXXXXXXXX:3600
```

without any luck.

TIA

----------

## jtrooney

Haven't used this myself but txt records are pretty easy just need to make sure you escape properly, give something like this a try:

'example.com:v=DKIM1;\040g=*;\040k=rsa;\040p=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX:3600

----------

## r00t440

hi thanks a lot, but still it doesn't work. I'll try to look for other clues. By the way, is it possible to verify the TXT entry, like "dig mydomain.com txt"? i've tried it, but it only replies with a TXT entry corresponding to my SPF records. 

sorry for my poor english.

----------

## r00t440

Perhaps I should rephrase my question:

I've "emerge dkim-milter" then "emerge --config dkim-milter". I am now required to do the following: 

```
 * Make sure you have the following settings in your dkim-filter.conf:

 *   Keyfile /etc/mail/dkim-filter/default.private

 *   Selector default

 * If you are using Postfix, add following lines to your main.cf:

 *   smtpd_milters     = unix:/var/run/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.sock

 *   non_smtpd_milters = unix:/var/run/dkim-filter/dkim-filter.sock

 * After you configured your MTA, publish your key by adding this TXT record to your domain:

default._domainkey IN TXT "v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=MIGfMA0GC4qGfgb3DQEbA5UrA1GNA1CBiQKBgQC3Xwkwhize7e4Z6yZSxpRnGGdwH1iiBJJChlss+0W6V+RM1XPg4CxalkkTgkZULK83cRNycB9yK8j/7DDuRU22yYjYjmxKljQd20E+pD7wLdixyMheYM3IYLn0IKq9QYB9kcwIW4oc3VxFsCk4+vHkve983gMpTLPXEP/mBXy6lQIDAQAB" ; ----- DKIM default for example.com

 * t=y signifies you only test the DKIM on your domain. See following page for the complete list of tags:

 *   http://www.dkim.org/specs/rfc4871-dkimbase.html#key-text

 *

 * Also look at the draft SSP http://www.dkim.org/specs/draft-ietf-dkim-ssp-01.html
```

The way I see it, the TXT entry appears to be BINDish. How do I convert it to TinyDNS? Also, How do I query my DNS server to check if indeed the TXT entry was properly added?

TIA

----------

## DarKRaveR

You can check it by looking up the TXT resource for your domain/zone: dig TXT example.com (you can use whatever lookuptool you want)

Concerning your problem: What does the tinydns manual say bout TXT records?

----------

## m.b.j.

http://www.anders.com/projects/sysadmin/djbdnsRecordBuilder/

You can use this record builder to compile your domainKey records.

----------

